# I'm new!



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Hello I'm Samantha and I breed Persian and Exotic cats. I live in Wellington , New Zealand and I'm 13 years old. I spend all my life on TCS and I hope to be spending some time here as well, Look forward to getting to know you all

Thanks for reading my message.

Purrs.

Sam 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, hi, little sister! I"m really happy to see you here. I've missed you, and was thinking of you just today. Bad news, though. The rules say, "no spamming allowed!" :lol: That should be all right with you, because you have lots of worthwhile things to say. Welcome, welcome, welcome!

Big sis, Jeanie


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi Sam! Welcome!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Jeanie Babey, I have missed you like tonnes!!!!!!! Where have yah been big-sis  . I'm glad we're getting a chance to talk again.. woohoo!!!

 No Spamming Allowed, Now that's kinda sad ..LOL, I will live though :lol: Thanks for the welcome though hun!

Thanks also Tanyah!!!!! 8) 

lil-sis , Sam!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the Cat Forum Sam!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

:wink: Thank you catman! This site looks pretty cool already! 8) 

Sam.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi there Sam. Welcome to the Cat Forum. It's nice to have you here!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Thank you Lexxie! Lovely to meet you 

Purrs.

Sam.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love that avatar! It's so cheerful!  @@@


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

heeeheee Thanks Jeanie, It's bee-utiful 

Sam


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Ahem, I believe there is a BEE forum for such avatars.

Haha, just kidding!! -smile-

We have the same sort of bee on these "BEE alert, arrive unhurt" signs on the highway near construction sites. Hehehe.

tanyuh


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Tanyuh!

I love bees!!!!


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Hey sam welcome to the forum. Your the only younger person than me i have met on this forum so far  I am 14 years old  Welcome again.*


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Lilmiz.

Hi Guys, Long time no see(or is that bee :lol: ) from me right? I'm back! Been making a name for myself for disapearing off sites, Hope to start chatting with ya'll again soon.

Hugs,
Sam.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Samantha!

How neat to run into you here, after just "meeting" you on TCS within the last few hours.

Glad to see you are here.

Mike


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Madmissie.

HI MIKE & ANGEL!

Good to see you guys here.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

*hello, hello!*
and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well! You had better not disappear again, little sister, or you'll be standing in the corner! :wink: I'm so glad to see you here. We have been growing and growing since you were here last. You know you're special, so stick around!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Awww thanks hun, I will I promise.  

Glad to see the memberlist has grown! :shock: Yay!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*I'm new*

Hello from England, Sam  
Looks like you've got a few friends on here already  

seashell


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome back and this site is growing everyday! :wink:


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks..  

Good to be back! See all the familar faces...

Beeeebye!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Sam, Nice to meet you.


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcometo the forum!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks and welcome to you to, who are new!!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Sam1 Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Sam!
So cool that you breed exotic cats! What kind do you breed if you don't mind me asking  
So glad you joined! WELCOME!
-Sarah


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi, Thanks for the welcomes.

Sarah, they are just that "Exotic" cats, meaning Shorthaired persians...

:wink:


----------

